# Jack Taylor



## fat tire trader (Nov 1, 2014)

I added two Jack Taylors to my collection this year.

One is a custom ordered road racing  bike, (similar to the Tour Of Britain) which was built in 1969






The second one is a 1974 International 





More photos of the International can be seen here

http://fattiretrading.com/international.html


----------



## bike (Nov 1, 2014)

*I would like to learn more*

Please post some info on the CO person and WHY they are good?

This is out of my area of knowledge.

Thanks!
-pg


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 1, 2014)

Watch this video [video=youtube_share;ALNsQpCL8LY]http://youtu.be/ALNsQpCL8LY[/video]


----------



## bike (Nov 3, 2014)

*Thanks Chris!*



fat tire trader said:


> Watch this video [video=youtube_share;ALNsQpCL8LY]http://youtu.be/ALNsQpCL8LY[/video]




AWESOME VID! May be a road bike convert....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm glad they're not my size - cuts down on the coveting.  
Real beauties - never though about plum, but it looks great.  
Thanks for the photos.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 4, 2014)

Coincidentally Jack Taylor passed away last weekend. The last of the Taylor brothers. RIP Jack.

http://janheine.wordpress.com/2013/04/16/the-jack-taylor-story/


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the entertaining & rewarding video!! What a great bunch of guys!!


----------

